# F2 Spin Air?



## Critical_gp (Jan 3, 2008)

Im kind of new to this... I'm thinking about getting this board! Any thoughts? It will go with House Boots and bindings? I need some feedback ASAP...
House Boards? I searched but no luck!
I need to know quick because I already placed an order and i can change it by 9am tomorrow? I ordered a House snowboard and I wonder if I have made a mistake and switch it with the F2 one. Anyone..... House Forum Vs. F2 Spin Air

Thanks in advance!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

can you post a link to the package? what did you pay?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I am also considering the Spin Air. Any Thoughts?

Kevin


----------

